# Inexpensive mini bull straws?



## Dusky Beauty (Jan 4, 2012)

I'm just beginning to look for my "catalog" bull to breed my new heifer to before she goes into her spring heat. 

My first choice is a mini jersey to a dexter bull, but either one will suit my Belmont. 

Since this is a new experience for me and the heifer, I think I should probably go with inexpensive straws vs. a champion bull, perhaps from a bull that is working on his "proving"? 

I've seen some decent Dexter bulls listed on the breed HQ site for $15 a straw that are negative for the bulldog gene. How many straws am I likely to need to order, and how much should I expect shipping to be?? Does anyone have a lead on similarly inexpensive mini jersey semen?


----------



## SteveO (Apr 14, 2009)

you will need one maybe 2 straws. The problem is getting someone to ship them. Is your AI guy equiped with his own tank to store them in? They are stored in Liquid Nitrogen I believe. You will need to have the straws on hand prior to Ai and they are shipped in a nitrogen travel tank.
I suggest you look local for your straws it will save you time and money
your cost is not the seman but the preg check to see if she is breedable prior the seder implant theshot to bring her into heat then the insemination and where does she stay until you can confirm she is bred 30 days later.
If it all happens off site 200$+ is not out of the question plus if you want to register the offspring you will need to buy a certificate for a percantage 50$ for a pureblood $100 ( at least that is the going rate for lowline)
Food for thought
Enjoy
Steve


----------



## Dusky Beauty (Jan 4, 2012)

I just bought the cow yesterday, and haven't found an AI guy yet, I'll be searching in earnest on monday. 
I'm not planning on registering the offspring at this time even though it could be registerable as an Irish Jersey from any dexter or lowline jersey sire. 

I'm hoping to find either a vet or an AI tech that will come to us.


----------



## MARYDVM (Jun 7, 2004)

The most inexpensive mini Jersey semen I've seen is "Pvt. Pyle" at $20 to $25 per straw. Most of the rest are $50 each, with Dexter Corner bulls usually $75 per straw. For these privately collected bulls you have to pay pretty costly shipping - I paid $100 for a shipment to AZ.

If you have an A.I. tech in the area, check to see what they carry. You might want to go with a Jersey bull with a negative stature rating. You don't have to pay shipping charges, and the whole thing is much more affordable - especially if she doesn't take on the first service.

I bred my 3/4 Dexter cow to Select Sires Dallas PP this year. He's polled, and known for throwing small framed offspring.


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

To me it seems like the breeding is not the area you want to cheap out on.
The bull is half the genetics of your new calf.
Through AI and selective breeding you have a chance to improve your bloodlines so much.

I wouldnt break the bank necessarily, but still try to choose carefully based on the goals of your operation.

Good luck with your new heifer.


----------



## Dusky Beauty (Jan 4, 2012)

Alright, lets step backwards for a moment.... does anyone have a suggestion to FIND an AI technician? Googling the terms "AI tech" "artificial insemination" along with cow or bovine + my city/state pulls up nothing useful. The feed stores didn't know anything, and the local vets I've connected with so far are house pets only now.


----------



## myersfarm (Dec 24, 2004)

I would call these guys they train a lots of A I tec's mgiht be somebody in your town that took the class

http://www.grahamschool.com/id17.htm


----------



## sammyd (Mar 11, 2007)

most techs I know of are affiliated with a certain company. If they don't have the semen you want, you're out of luck.
If there are any large dairies near you, you may want to stop in and see if theirs will moonlight, you'd still have to buy and store the straws.


----------



## Carol K (May 10, 2002)

You have to remember that you pay the same shipping for one straw or 50 straws, so it would make sense to order as many straws as you could afford. 
The only time I used AI on my Dexter I had no luck at all, ordered 5 straws and used 4 of them, then bought a bull. You may not have those issues, but if you do, you better have more semen there to use.
What you don't used will be stored by your AI tech/Lab for a small charge per year. 

Carol K


----------



## genebo (Sep 12, 2004)

Gone-a-milking said it best. Skimping on a bull will get you calves that may be less-than-remarkable. Find the best bull you can, then figure out how to get him.

You can usually find an AI tech by asking your cattle vet (you do have one, don't you?) or by asking at your local dairy. Almost all dairy cattle are AI'd.

Do you know why they AI their cows? It's so they can get the best semen to make new heifers. It only makes sense to use the very best you can get.

Most of the large semen suppliers will have standard Jersey bulls that you can investigate, but their mini-Jersey and Dexter supplies are usually quite small, with liitle choice. I doubt very much effort went into selecting them.

Your best bet is to find an outstanding bull that was privately collected. The cost of the semen will not be much. Most Dexter bulls sell for $25. Shipping will cost you, unless you can find an AI tech that frequents the storage facility and has his own portable tank. That AI tech will probably pick your straws up on one of his visits and hold them until you're ready.

You can also go to somebody like Select Sires with the name of a bull you've picked out. They'll get the semen for you and perform the AI, all in one charge. They've bought Dexter semen from me for just that purpose.

Do a web search for "large animal clinic". That's the name that the Southside Large Animal Clinic in Gretna, VA uses. They do hundreds of AI's, embryo transfers and all other reproductive work all up and down the east coast.

Then locate your state's university that operates your agricultural programs. They may offer programs to do what you want.

Most important, though, is to choose a bull that will give you good calves.

Remember, for every John Wayne type bull, there's also a lot of Mortimer Snerd type bulls.


----------



## Dusky Beauty (Jan 4, 2012)

Alright, after 3 days of googling, I FINALLY found localranchvets.com and it actually had a local valley-wide traveling vet who's main practice is dairy cattle, both commercial and household, and he has reasonable rates so YAY!

So I will get him out here to give Missy Moo a "well heifer" exam and we'll set up a plan. Apparently Dexter bulls are becoming very popular for commercial first fresheners for easy calving so he's probably got access to some useful resources.


----------

